# 9 month old still biting and chewing everything in sight please help?



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

So I currently have a 9 month old, black GSD puppy named Kody. He is intact because he comes from a nice working line, is AKC, and I plan on training him in Schutzhund and breeding him if he passes all his health tests when he's older. 

Whenever I go outside to give him food and water, or to play with him, he always jumps up on me, scratches me, humps me, and bites my arms and back. Whenever he jumps up and humps me I cross my arms, turn my back to him, and spread my legs apart to make him lost his grip and force him to stop. I then ignore him until he calms down. This usually works, but he often jumps back up pretty quickly. 

Another problem is that sometimes he'll get annoyed when I don't let him hump me so he'll bite my back. For this I usually stand there, turned away, arms crossed, trying to bear the pain without letting him notice. He also likes to jump up on me after I finish rubbing his belly.

The main problem, however, is that he really isn't allowed in the house unless he's in the crate because he's so crazy and grabs everything in sight. We usually keep him in the backyard a lot (unless it's cold or rainy or snowy or too hot out) because of this so he can run a lot. I throw the ball for him and walk him as often as i can, but I really don't have that much time with the hours of homework I have almost every night. Sometimes my dad and I will put his leash on and move the coffee table and other sofas out of his reach while we watch tv, but even that's hard to do because kody bites us and grabs anything he can find, even though we provide him with a bone and kong. Any ideas????

I already institute the NILIF as much as possible; he has to at least do two simple tricks to get his food, sometimes I hold entire training sessions using his whole meal. He is crate trained and sleeps in his crate in a separate room from me. He does okay with loose leash walking.

Please help me with this; I really want him to be able to walk around the house like a normal dog. Oh, also, he is about 55 to 60 pounds (last time i weighed him he was 45, so I'm estimating). Thank you so much for reading, any advice is much appreciated!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how is he supposed to learn if not given the chance to learn? If you don't want him grabbing everything, you need to teach him. You want to train him in schutzhund, you need to start with other things first.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

How do I teach him not grab at EVERYTHING? He's gotten pretty good at the out command, but he only follows commands if he knows I have food -.-. Also, he usually grabs the objects right back if I don't grab it and throw it somewhere out of the way fast Anouilh after he "outs" it. I started working on leave it, and he's gotten pretty good at that as well, but again, will really only do it if he knows I have some of his food with me. I've been using clicker training with the food reward btw.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you taking him to a SchH club now? If not, I'd recommend that. I second that if he's outside most of the time, he's not learning how to behave inside. He needs more exercise, both mental and physical. I'd put breeding right out of your mind right now. You're on your way to having an out of control dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Whats your experience with a dog like this? Whats your experience with this breed?! You have a very large puppy. Teaching him to grab appropriate things is what you need to do. Teaching him to be calm in the house but crazy yet still respectful outside. I suggest you go read puppy threads regarding bite inhibition for sure.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He sounds bored out of his mind... These are not the type of dogs that can be stuck outside and left to their own devices, they need their people. You can't teach him to behave in the house if you keep out there like others have said.

These dogs especially a full WL NEED a lot of exercise (being stuck out in the backyard does not count!), mental stimulation and a job to do daily. I do obedience exercises everyday(along with being in a class right now) with my pup along with a two hour walk plus playing with him with his flirt pole and giving him puzzle toys and sometimes not even that completely tires him out.

I agree with doing the schuz training now... I'll leave more advice to others better suited but to me he sounds bored and acting out because of it.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll try to talk to my dad about finding a Schutzhund club so we can start getting involved. We've been planning to get involved with it forever but everything's been really crazy lately with my parents getting divorced and losing jobs and stuff. How long a walk or how much exercise would you recommend daily for him? It's been hard learning how to raise this huge baby, but I'm trying to fix my mistakes. I've only ever raised and trained a yorkie, and she turned out to be the perfect dog. I'm just not used to a larger breed because now I can't just throw something up in the couch to put it out of reach. And, of course, he has so much more energy.

A few months ago during the summer and in the beginning of the year, when I had less homework, I would almost always handfeed him his entire second meal in parts, making him work for every part. Since then I have been getting lazy and just making him do a couple tricks before giving him his food. I realize now I need to try to discipline myself more to get back into this habit.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

You know, with everything going on maybe you need to find an experience working home for him. I'm not one to suggest re-homing a dog, but you're REALLY going to be in trouble with this dog soon if something dramatic doesn't change. Since you're obviously dependent on your parents, and their lives seem rather busy with other things right now... it seems like this would be in the dog's best interest. He needs LONG walks right now. He needs LOTS of interaction, and he's just not getting it. The combination of your age, family status, and lack of experience, it just sounds like the wrong dog at the wrong time. Did you get him from a breeder? If so, I'd contact the breeder.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with Jag on this one. You have a whole lot of dog on your hands and he's not getting what he needs from you and your family to reach his potential. He needs boundaries and training and he's not getting them. He needs exercise, mentally and physically and he's not getting it. You have a dog that needs structure and it sounds like things are pretty scattered right now. This is a dog that should have been getting training even just in obedience from a young age because now you have a large puppy who will use his size to let you know he doesnt agree with things. He jumps and bites and humps on you because he's never been corrected or taught otherwise. 

These dogs get so excited to be with their people that when you come out in the yard with him, that excitement boils over. He doesnt know how to control it. He needs help to learn. left to his own devices, you'll have an unruly dog and no control. This leads to the animal becoming a liability. The number one reason animals are ditched in shelters is due to behavior problems.

Either step up hard now and work with him or find someone who will take on the challenge he's become and help him get where he should be to be amazing.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I know exactly what's wrong and that he needs to be corrected. That's why I'm coming here, for advice on how to do that because I'm not used to a large breed dog. 

I'm adamant on not rehoming him because I would feel a thousand times guilty, especially because I know if I set my mind to it and discipline myself more I can fix these problems. I'm just here looking for advice on HOW.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Tulip said:


> I know exactly what's wrong and that he needs to be corrected. That's why I'm coming here, for advice on how to do that because I'm not used to a large breed dog.
> 
> I'm adamant on not rehoming him because I would feel a thousand times guilty, especially because I know if I set my mind to it and discipline myself more I can fix these problems. I'm just here looking for advice on HOW.


 
and this is great. You've been given advice. Training. Serious training. and exercise. It's a lot and it will take time and dedication. Get involved with a trainer who knows, understands and actually likes GSDs. They can help you a in more personal sense. Schutzhund trainers are trainers in general. They can either help you or they can recommend a trainer who can get you to the point of getting to schutzhund. Toys, bones, appropriate chew toys. I again say go read the puppy bite inhibition threads. Seriously, thats what you have to work with. You are still raising and teaching a puppy.... your puppy is just bigger and probably more stubborn because he's been allowed to behave a certain way for so long and now you're needing to change his world around.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

> I throw the ball for him and walk him as often as i can, but I really don't have that much time with the hours of homework I have almost every night.


As a student I know what it's like to have a lot of homework, but I have advice to how to fix the problem, pick two things most important to you - your dog, your grades, or your sleep.

I suggest exercising him when you are home from school, this may take several hours, and then do your hours of homework late at night and sacrifice your sleep. You will be tired, but when summer comes you will have more time, or you need to be more efficient with doing homework in class while you are at school or doing it quicker/later at night while he sleeps and is all tired out.

He sounds like he will be much better burning off energy. It sucks to have so much on your plate, but it's a responsibility and with effort you two will pull it off and find what works better


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The first thing you need to do is find a good obedience instructor , forget the schutzhund idea for now, you need to get a good handle on teaching him some basic manners.

This is going to require you to be dedicated in training him. It sounds like he is an ill mannered, untrained , bored dog..

With that, contact your vet's office, ask them if they can refer you to a trainer/class instruction. Unfortunately it's not going to be 'free' 

If you can find a trainer who deals in german shepherds that is even better.

Maybe if you post your general location, some here can refer you to a trainer/class in your area. 

If your not used to large dogs, nor german shepherds, you are going to need personal help, not just suggestions via the net.

You also might contact your breeder and ask them to help with training


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

mego said:


> As a student I know what it's like to have a lot of homework, but I have advice to how to fix the problem, pick two things most important to you - your dog, your grades, or your sleep.
> 
> I suggest exercising him when you are home from school, this may take several hours, and then do your hours of homework late at night and sacrifice your sleep. You will be tired, but when summer comes you will have more time, or you need to be more efficient with doing homework in class while you are at school or doing it quicker/later at night while he sleeps and is all tired out.
> 
> He sounds like he will be much better burning off energy. It sucks to have so much on your plate, but it's a responsibility and with effort you two will pull it off and find what works better



Thanks for the advice, I'm going to start doing this.

KZoppa- I'll look for a Schutzhund trainer to get involved with ASAP. Does anyone know of any good ones to check out in the north Dallas area?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if you got him into a working home or a home that better understood the breed and had the time to give him everything he needs, there would be NO feeling guilty in that! You'd be doing what was best for him and maybe down the line when you're older and have your own place and the time to commit then you could think about getting another dog.

If you really want to try with him then you're really going to need to commit to doing this on your own since you're parents have a lot on their plates(and you too, I'm sorry this is happening and that you're going through all of this too). Have you taken him to any training classes? Group classes are almost always a lot cheaper then private training but they can help you learn the basics of how to control your dog plus he can get used to working and being around other dogs.

Did you take him out when he was a puppy to be around other people and dogs? In my class we have a dobie who's all over the place and is WAY too much for their owners to handle and the trainer is very patient with them and is even meeting with them alone outside of class to help.

He needs more exercise, you have to get out there and walk him... if you can drive maybe look for nearby trails you can take him to also. But he needs walks EVERY day not just whenever you can get around to it. For that type of dog I'd say no less then a one hour walk a couple times a day, more if you can. Have you heard of a flirt pole? Those are a GREAT way to tire your pup out in the backyard.

In the house keep him on a leash and with you at all times, he needs to earn his freedom. Give him a bully stick or something and praise him when he's good and leaves stuff alone. Granted this is not going to happen overnight and will take time. Patience is the key here. First thing you need to start with though is more exercise and more rules and boundaries.

If you can't do those things then I would have to say that he's just not the right dog for you and I am not one to advocate rehoming either. But you need to do what's best for the dog and you. It can work but you really have to commit and not get lazy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Look up clubs online. You should be able to call or email someone involved. They might be willing to work with you on helping train or refering you to a train who can help.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Also another suggestion, if you have any friends who like dogs there are TONS of people at my school that offer to come over and play with my puppy if I have tests coming up. Lots of people like dogs, so you can probably find a few friends who would be happy to exercise your dog or you can have him meet up with another dog and you can do your homework while they play because they will tire eachother out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mego said:


> Also another suggestion, if you have any friends who like dogs there are TONS of people at my school that offer to come over and play with my puppy if I have tests coming up. Lots of people like dogs, so you can probably find a few friends who would be happy to exercise your dog or you can have him meet up with another dog and you can do your homework while they play because they will tire eachother out.


 
please keep in mind this may not be the best idea if your dog hasnt been socialized and exposed to other dogs and people properly and positively. A rowdy puppy could heavily insult another dog and a fight can break out.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Second finding a club idea... We're doing some classes at an obedience club and it's been a really good experience so far. The one I'm at is an all breed club but you might be able to find a GSD one. Actually the GSD club near me does FREE classes for GSD's only! I'll be checking those out after we're doing with this class... So definitely worth looking into.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> please keep in mind this may not be the best idea if your dog hasnt been socialized and exposed to other dogs and people properly and positively. A rowdy puppy could heavily insult another dog and a fight can break out.


Oh yeah I would definitely mean it could be a supervised thing or only with a dog/person that he's met or isn't bothered by. 

I definitely agree that it would be a bad idea if he wasn't socialized to dogs or other people, but her post didn't say anything about prior socialization so I didn't want to assume he was a completely unsocialized dog even though it seems to be the case. 

My suggestion is probably better for a little further down the road after a little training has been done, thanks for pointing this out! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

He has been socialized and loves meeting new people, and actually acts respectful around them, as long as they don't get him all riled up and wanting to play, so I just keep him on a very tight leash around children and tell people to not excite him. I've also taken him to the dog park a few times and I have a yorkie (4 years female) chihuahua (1 year female), so he's friendly with other dogs as well. However, he is easily intimidated by the pushier dogs at the dog park so I try to get him out of those situations ASAP so that he won't become aggressive or fearful of other dogs. I don't have very many friends, and none of them are dog people, and I'm a very shy and not well-known person... I do try to take him to the dog park though for socialization and to tire him out.

I can't drive yet (turning 15 in may!), but usually if I ask my dad will take kody and I to the dog park or a really nice dog friendly trail we found a while ago. The only problem with this is that I'm only with my dad half the time (every other week), and my mom can't take me on her weekends. Kody stays with my dad because we can't take him where I live with my mom, but I go straight to my dads after school (usually get there around 3:05) to take him out of the crate (my dad keeps him crated while he's at work), feed him, give him water, exercise him, etc. and do the same with the yorkie (cant take her either) until my mom picks me up at around 4:15.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

This poor puppy is just BORED. German Shepherds NEED alot of physical AND mental exercise! And it's no use leaving them outside - seems like your dog is so overly excited to see you. Hey, I know what it's like with the homework, I'm a student too and work almost full time. I take my dog walking/jogging almost every day and do obedience with him as well. Let me tell you, if you tire them out, you then have time to do your homework. Today for example, had his training class at 12, that went until 1, then we did some obedience (and he got some playtime with a dog) at Petsmart, we came home, and I played with him for a bit, and he passed out at about 3. I did my homework..not just homework, online tests, while he was passed out.

He woke up about 5, we went to the home depot parking lot to practice obedience, fed him, and now he's been passed out for another hour, and I just did another test. 

You really need to not be lazy with this breed. You need to engage with them. If I don't engage with my dog, he gets mad at me, and nips at me to get my attention and whines. 

For the chewing...did you try bitter apple spray? Does he have stuff to chew on in the house? Like raw bones or bully sticks? He needs good leadership - from you - to show him what is right and wrong. You need to teach him - they don't learn by themselves.. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I was just thinking about how the bitter apple spray would probably be a good idea to help deter some of the chewing. And I also just read up on bully sticks, so I'll definitely be getting a bunch of those soon. Unfortunately I can't do much until the Monday after the upcoming Monday because I'm with my mom for spring break (this week is our spring break). My dad did say he took kody to the park today though .


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

OK I really don't want to sound mean or anything, but you are 14 years old, in high school, bouncing between 2 homes, and by the sounds of it have no control over your dog because you are not meeting his needs... I dont see a 14 year old being able to financially or physically (unless 110% commitment from the parents) able to take the dog to professional trainer. These dogs are in LOVE with their people and to have that dog in a crate and then outside by itself, and the hour or so that it gets to see you on the week that your with your mother, this is not enough! He is getting no where the amount of exercise that he needs, nor the mental stimulation... I am not one to say give up a dog, but unfortunately I don't think this is a good time for you to have a GSD... they require way too much for you to handle, and you can try all you want but with your parent situation, and your age and lack of experience, I really dont see anything getting better... He needs a trainer to work with him, and he needs you or someone else to work with him constantly everyday! I think the best option for him and you is to find a good home with someone willing and able to train him properly.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

My dad does take him to the dog park once or twice a week when I'm with my mom. And I already said that I'm looking for Schutzhund club/trainer. I already asked my dad about this and he agreed.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tulip said:


> My dad does take him to the dog park once or twice a week when I'm with my mom. And I already said that I'm looking for Schutzhund club/trainer. I already asked my dad about this and he agreed.


Sorry once or twice a week wont cut it with this breed esp. a WL


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tulip said:


> I was just thinking about how the bitter apple spray would probably be a good idea to help deter some of the chewing. And I also just read up on bully sticks, so I'll definitely be getting a bunch of those soon. Unfortunately I can't do much until the Monday after the upcoming Monday because I'm with my mom for spring break (this week is our spring break). My dad did say he took kody to the park today though .


Make sure you get the bigger bully sticks so he doesnt choke. And make sure you supervise when hes chewing it, because when he gets down to like 1-2 inches, they can swallow it and choke on it. But bully sticks will help teach him what he CAN chew on. Does he have a kong? Nylabones? An antler?

Bitter apple spray worked for me, i had to douse stuff in it (berlin used to eat the rugs - and some christmas decorations - my bed) but it worked.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Can someone walk him daily around the neighborhood? What about puppy day care?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

One warning about bitter apple, don't put your fingers in your mouth after you used it... Good way to learn why it's called that. Not that I did that or anything. 

I agree once or twice a week is not enough, we go to the park almost every day and a nice long walk afterwards!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

He has a kong and a couple nylabones. I'll start walking him the entire time I have when I get home from school from now on. Usually I'm so tired that I fall asleep, but I can probably force myself to do it .


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Does he have a soccer ball? I stood on the patio and kicked the ball for them, they loved it!dont get a shiny one, too slick, also I always got ones that were not regulation size.walmart has some that are like 4 or 5 dollars, just the right size and hold up a while!when he's grabby do a lot of giving him his toys, a nice big chew bone helps a lot! I did a lot of "you chew on this" redirecting!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

We had a soccer ball...which is now destroyed haha.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes we had a lot of "dead" soccer balls laying around the yard! We had 2 shepherds and they'd both grab hold of the same one and run with it! I called it the wagon train! I' d get another and kick it for him, gives them lots of running if you can't go on walks. Keep doing the redirecting with his toys, they learn really quick! Sounds like you can't be with him as much as you'd like, is he your dads buddy otherwise?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

What about a flirt pole? Great exercise, and you dont have to do much.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Tulip said:


> He has a kong and a couple nylabones. I'll start walking him the entire time I have when I get home from school from now on. Usually I'm so tired that I fall asleep, but I can probably force myself to do it .


OOh okay, high school is not like college. I'm a student but I'm in college so all my hour long breaks during the day are devoted towards exercising my dog. If you're in class all day is that just when the dog is outside? 

You shouldnt have to walk him the entire time you're back. If you do something really tiring like running or tug they will get tired a lotttt quicker. Also obedience is mentally tiring! 

You have to force yourself to do it, good luck. Let us know how it goes


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> One warning about bitter apple, don't put your fingers in your mouth after you used it... Good way to learn why it's called that. Not that I did that or anything.
> 
> I agree once or twice a week is not enough, we go to the park almost every day and a nice long walk afterwards!


 
bitter apple is gourmet compared to bitter yuck that gets on EVERYTHING. You spray Bitter Yuck on something, DONT EVER TOUCH THAT OBJECT AGAIN!!!! lol. Bitter Yuck transfers to everything and it seems like it never goes away!!! Bitter Apple you can wash off lol. 

not that I'd know or anything... :crazy:


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there any way I can make a flirt pole? Or find them in the pet store?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Tulip said:


> Is there any way I can make a flirt pole? Or find them in the pet store?


 
you can make one or buy them. Kong makes one or you can buy a lunge line at any farm supply type store and tie a rag on the end.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tulip said:


> Is there any way I can make a flirt pole? Or find them in the pet store?


Take a plastic broom with the hole at the top tie a rope to it, tie a sqweaky toy or shammy to the end of the rop, bingo a jerryrigged flirt pole


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> OK I really don't want to sound mean or anything, but you are 14 years old, in high school, bouncing between 2 homes, and by the sounds of it have no control over your dog because you are not meeting his needs... I dont see a 14 year old being able to financially or physically (unless 110% commitment from the parents) able to take the dog to professional trainer. These dogs are in LOVE with their people and to have that dog in a crate and then outside by itself, and the hour or so that it gets to see you on the week that your with your mother, this is not enough! He is getting no where the amount of exercise that he needs, nor the mental stimulation... I am not one to say give up a dog, but unfortunately I don't think this is a good time for you to have a GSD... they require way too much for you to handle, and you can try all you want but with your parent situation, and your age and lack of experience, I really dont see anything getting better... He needs a trainer to work with him, and he needs you or someone else to work with him constantly everyday! I think the best option for him and you is to find a good home with someone willing and able to train him properly.


I agree. This is a very sad situation for this pup.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

Tulip so you've learned, as did I!, that the things that worked to raise a "perfect" small breed dog don't quite work with German Shepherds. The GSD is a dog like no other. 

I had an opportunity for my dog to have a play date at the house of the GSD guy in my local AKC club and I saw what he does for his dogs. I've never felt more inadequate in my life! I for the first time ever understood why rehoming is sometimes the right thing to do. I love my dog but I also realize that loving a dog also means to be true to the commitment I made to always do right by my dog, even if it means accepting that I may not be the right person for him. This guy has become a total mentor to me.

Maybe you can arrange something like that, it could even be a GSD rescue to show you what it takes to keep these dogs happy everyday and then be real honest with yourself and your parents whether you can become a good home for a GSD too. If you can't, you'll know that by rehoming you'll be doing the best for your dog and you wont feel guilty. If you can, then great! and you'll have an example right there of how to do better. It's better to see things first hand than whatever any of us could explain online.

Obedience lessons and Schutzhund are a start, but see what you can do realistically to adapt your home to your dog's needs so you can be a great home for him. Maybe a work out with him will energize you too but if you're ending up too tired and sleep deprived you wont be able to keep it up - and that'll be for you to judge.

Yes he does need to learn what the rules of your home are too. Biting and chewing aren't ok and redirecting him to a toy or bone helps, but theres reasons why your dog is acting this way that the forum members here have pointed out. I hope you can work it out though, good luck.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

My dad let my mom take my sister and I over a few days ago so that I could train and exercise Kody for an hour. I ran around the backyard with him practicing his loose leash walking, heel, and also some other things (sit, down, stay, wait...). My mom originally said we would probably not be able to do that again because we don't have the gas, but my dad is going away for a few days. He's leaving tomorrow, and he said he'll probably let us come over to take care of all the dogs instead of putting them in a kennel (I have a key to the house). He even gave my mom gas money, so hopefully we'll be able to do this . I'm planning on spending as much time as I can over there, partly because I'll do anything to get out of the place we're at now, but mostly to take care of the dogs and exercise and train Kody a lot more. I'm going to try to bring him in the house as well, since now I should have time to do so.

I'll also look around to see if we still have that bitter apple spray stuff. I know we had a whole bottle of it when we got our Yorkie but we never had to use a drop (she was never really into chewing, and still isn't). I looked up Schutzhund clubs/trainers but I can't check them out or anything until I'm with my dad again (the week after the next).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tulip said:


> I know exactly what's wrong and that he needs to be corrected.


Actually, no. I have to agree with the others, since he spends most of his time outside he hasn't learned how to behave in the house. That becomes a downward spiral - the less time he's inside, the more excited he is, and the less well behaved, and the more excited and less behaved he is, the less he's allowed in the house, and so on and so on....

I agree with basic obedience training, and a lot of it - preferably daily. It's a tough situation with you being so young and with your family situation, factors you have no control over.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Tulip said:


> My dad let my mom take my sister and I over a few days ago so that I could train and exercise Kody for an hour. I ran around the backyard with him practicing his loose leash walking, heel, and also some other things (sit, down, stay, wait...). My mom originally said we would probably not be able to do that again because we don't have the gas, but my dad is going away for a few days. He's leaving tomorrow, and he said he'll probably let us come over to take care of all the dogs instead of putting them in a kennel (I have a key to the house). He even gave my mom gas money, so hopefully we'll be able to do this . I'm planning on spending as much time as I can over there, partly because I'll do anything to get out of the place we're at now, but mostly to take care of the dogs and exercise and train Kody a lot more. I'm going to try to bring him in the house as well, since now I should have time to do so.
> 
> I'll also look around to see if we still have that bitter apple spray stuff. I know we had a whole bottle of it when we got our Yorkie but we never had to use a drop (she was never really into chewing, and still isn't). I looked up Schutzhund clubs/trainers but I can't check them out or anything until I'm with my dad again (the week after the next).


I know you're a teen so your point of view is very different from an adult's. However, there is a time when you have to put away childish things and thoughts and make some hard, adult decisions. If gas money is a problem, I don't see this dog getting into any classes or clubs. With time being split between parents and you being busy and tired with school, this dog is STILL not getting the daily attention, interaction, exercise, training, etc. that he NEEDS. The hard truth is you cannot provide him with what he needs at this time, nor in for foreseeable future. So what are your choices? Either you keep him, attempt to work with him "when you can" which is leaving the dog bored and growing more and more out of control. Or, you can re-home him to a working home that has experience with WL GSDs. With the former choice, what is a reasonable outcome is the dog gets older, less 'friendly', more destructive, and eventually is taken to the pound. Boredom, lack of interaction, and lack of training can lead straight to aggression (or perceived aggression) and pounds don't adopt out these animals. They put them down. 
While I can appreciate your attitude of "I'll do better" the reality is that your life is mainly under the control of your parents. This limits your ability to do what needs to be done if you were to keep the dog. I am mostly against re-homing, so this post is so out of the ordinary for me, BUT this guy is headed for trouble. He NEEDS a handler that can meet his needs. I'm sorry, but you're just not that handler right now. Of course, it's your dog and you'll do what you want with him. I just think you're thinking that something dramatic is going to change where it's unlikely. 
I know how teens think. I've had 3. However, this isn't something that only impacts you. It's impacting another living being. An intelligent being that has certain needs. The very best thing that people can do who can't meet the needs of their pet is to find someone who can. That's being responsible. I'm not saying it's easy. I'm just saying it's the right thing to do. There are a lot of dogs who end up with behavioral issues and aggression issues that could have been prevented. The resources you have available to you are limited. Too limited, I think, to have things turn out how you're thinking they will. I wish things were different for you.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Y'know folks, I'm pretty disappointed in some of the replies to this thread. Tulip obviously has a lot going on in her life, but she cares enough about her dog to come here asking for help. The somewhat arrogant suggestions that she should give her dog up aren't really constructive. I remember what it's like to go through a divorce as a teenaged kid, and how important a pet can be during that time. 

Rather than assuming she can't, let's talk about specifics and see what can be done.

Tulip, your dog obviously needs regular exercise and social interaction. What can be done to improve the situation? Will your dad help you? Do you have friends nearby who can help? Can you stay over more at the home where the dog lives in order to train or exercise it?

Understand that the GSD is a very loyal animal and needs time to spend with you in order to bond. You may find that if he's properly exercised you can do your homework without him interfering, and enjoy the time together. My dog (who is just a pup as well) comes to work with me every day and is hardly a nuisance.

I know that your ability to help your dog is hampered by your lack of a driver's license and job. But those are coming soon. However, your dog's development can't wait. He does need exercise and attention so that he does not develop bad habits and become a real problem later. If you can't figure out how to provide a good home for your pet, please do act in his best interests rather than yours. But I hope sincerely that you can, as from your posts it sounds like you care about him a great deal.

Good luck!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

battleborn said:


> Y'know folks, I'm pretty disappointed in some of the replies to this thread. Tulip obviously has a lot going on in her life, but she cares enough about her dog to come here asking for help. The somewhat arrogant suggestions that she should give her dog up aren't really constructive. I remember what it's like to go through a divorce as a teenaged kid, and how important a pet can be during that time.
> 
> Rather than assuming she can't, let's talk about specifics and see what can be done.
> 
> ...


I agree pets can be important. This young person has 2 other dogs. When there is a visitation schedule, the kid has no say in it. This dog is already becoming way out of control. It comes down to the welfare of said dog. If the parent housing the dog were taking care of its needs, that would be a different story. That's not happening, either. I don't think ANYONE is giving the advice to re-home lightly. I've been around the block many, many times. The life this dog has is sub-par, and his BASIC needs aren't being met. I REALLY loved dogs I had to re-home when I was much younger, too. It's tough, but it was in their best interest. For other dogs, this may work. This dog is already showing that it's not working. So don't be shocked at the responses. Look at it objectively instead of just with emotion.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Jag said:


> I agree pets can be important. This young person has 2 other dogs. When there is a visitation schedule, the kid has no say in it. This dog is already becoming way out of control. It comes down to the welfare of said dog. If the parent housing the dog were taking care of its needs, that would be a different story. That's not happening, either. I don't think ANYONE is giving the advice to re-home lightly. I've been around the block many, many times. The life this dog has is sub-par, and his BASIC needs aren't being met. I REALLY loved dogs I had to re-home when I was much younger, too. It's tough, but it was in their best interest. For other dogs, this may work. This dog is already showing that it's not working. So don't be shocked at the responses. Look at it objectively instead of just with emotion.


I don't disagree that you may be completely right. But it would be nice if extra trauma for both kid and dog could be avoided - and re-homing means exactly that for both parties.

It may still be the right thing to do, but it's hardly the only thing that can be done. It's too bad that we can't get one or the other of the parents on this thread. They're the ones who really need to understand the problems and make the arrangements that are needed.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

battleborn said:


> I don't disagree that you may be completely right. But it would be nice if extra trauma for both kid and dog could be avoided - and re-homing means exactly that for both parties.
> 
> It may still be the right thing to do, but it's hardly the only thing that can be done. It's too bad that we can't get one or the other of the parents on this thread. They're the ones who really need to understand the problems and make the arrangements that are needed.


I agree about the parents getting involved!! Best thing all around. Trauma for the dog, though? I don't agree with that. I think that, placed in a working home, this dog would be much happier. I don't think he's done any type of deep bonding here due to his housing situation, and he's still a young dog. I think that the teen would move on with the other 2 dogs and the busy time of being a teen. It's a bad situation. I DO feel very bad for the teen involved, don't get me wrong. I had my life turned upside down and yanked around by divorced parents as well. However, it's not about that. It's about what's right and fair for the dog. We can be rational and in control of some things. They are at our mercy.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Jag said:


> I agree about the parents getting involved!! Best thing all around. Trauma for the dog, though? I don't agree with that. I think that, placed in a working home, this dog would be much happier. I don't think he's done any type of deep bonding here due to his housing situation, and he's still a young dog. I think that the teen would move on with the other 2 dogs and the busy time of being a teen. It's a bad situation. I DO feel very bad for the teen involved, don't get me wrong. I had my life turned upside down and yanked around by divorced parents as well. However, it's not about that. It's about what's right and fair for the dog. We can be rational and in control of some things. They are at our mercy.


I see your point. Just seems to me that it wouldn't take much effort on the part of the parents to work this out for their kid, if they understood the issue better.

Tulip, any chance you can show this thread to your folks? I think the best thing you can do is have a serious talk about the dog, its life, and training with them.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Jag said:


> If gas money is a problem, I don't see this dog getting into any classes or clubs. With time being split between parents and you being busy and tired with school, this dog is STILL not getting the daily attention, interaction, exercise, training, etc. that he NEEDS.


My dad has money, just my mom doesn't. And he already said that he wants to get Kody into a class/club as well.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Actually, no. I have to agree with the others, since he spends most of his time outside he hasn't learned how to behave in the house. That becomes a downward spiral - the less time he's inside, the more excited he is, and the less well behaved, and the more excited and less behaved he is, the less he's allowed in the house, and so on and so on....
> 
> I agree with basic obedience training, and a lot of it - preferably daily. It's a tough situation with you being so young and with your family situation, factors you have no control over.


Actually, yes, because for one, you JUST told me, and I've read from others on here, and I did already know that I need to exercise him more. I do know what needs to be done, as you guys stress (which is a good thing), I just need to do it ASAP.



battleborn said:


> Y'know folks, I'm pretty disappointed in some of the replies to this thread. Tulip obviously has a lot going on in her life, but she cares enough about her dog to come here asking for help. The somewhat arrogant suggestions that she should give her dog up aren't really constructive. I remember what it's like to go through a divorce as a teenaged kid, and how important a pet can be during that time.
> 
> Rather than assuming she can't, let's talk about specifics and see what can be done.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
I could probably see if I could stay over my dad's house after school another hour or so on the weeks that I'm with my mom, so that way I could have more time to train and exercise him and take him inside the house. I can also set reminders on my phone and plan something out to make a training/exercise schedule, and implement it for those times. And then add more time onto it on the weeks that I'm with my dad. I can also probably ask my dad to walk him or take him to the dog park and train him with at least one of his meals daily on the weekends that I'm not with him. He does these things sometimes anyway.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

battleborn said:


> I see your point. Just seems to me that it wouldn't take much effort on the part of the parents to work this out for their kid, if they understood the issue better.
> 
> Tulip, any chance you can show this thread to your folks? I think the best thing you can do is have a serious talk about the dog, its life, and training with them.


They aren't interested in sitting down and reading through 5 pages of a thread, but I did tell them both about what you guys have said and what needs to be done. My mom thinks it's irrational to have to spend nearly every minute of every day to correct his behavior, and also she doesn't want me to be over at my dad's all the time. Both my parents are a pain and just want me to be with them, when in reality I don't want to be with either of them; I just like the house and my dogs. My dad agrees that he needs to be exercised and trained more, and should be in a Schutzhund class/club, so like I said above, I could probably ask him to give him a walk or take him to the dog park and train him with at least least one of his meals daily on the weekends I'm not with him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It blows my mind that your mom allowed this dog join the family without doing research on what would be required with this breed.
Kind of like a novice driver buying a Ferrari and then being upset at the car when things get out of control.

Also, the last place on earth you would want to take this dog is the dog park. He has no training and no manners. It would be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Good luck Tulip.

I know what a challenge it is to raise a puppy on limited funds and no car while you're in school. It was very difficult for me, and I didn't even have any of the family stuff going on, I was just living by myself for university.

To start, if your dad is willing to pay for it, maybe private lessons at his house for both of you and the dog? You might need more than what puppy class has to offer as an inexperienced owner. I know I did.

Before you do your training, it might help for you to take the edge off of your dog by doing some exercise. I usually use the flirt pole or play fetch.

When Pup was 9 months old, I was playing 3 hours a day with her outside to help her settle inside. At home, I found success with starting in a smaller room with nothing in it that he could pick up, destroy, and get a reaction from you. I did my homework with my puppy in this tiny room in the basement. I had a tall table, and a chair with a back. So if she tried to jump on me for attention, I could block her access. I kept her leashed in the house. Even now, at almost 2, if she misbehaves in the house, she goes back onto a leash.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Tulip said:


> They aren't interested in sitting down and reading through 5 pages of a thread, but I did tell them both about what you guys have said and what needs to be done. My mom thinks it's irrational to have to spend nearly every minute of every day to correct his behavior, and also she doesn't want me to be over at my dad's all the time. Both my parents are a pain and just want me to be with them, when in reality I don't want to be with either of them; I just like the house and my dogs. My dad agrees that he needs to be exercised and trained more, and should be in a Schutzhund class/club, so like I said above, I could probably ask him to give him a walk or take him to the dog park and train him with at least least one of his meals daily on the weekends I'm not with him.


Tulip, bit confused from your reply - exercising daily on weekends not with him - does that mean every day, or just every day on the weekends? He's a big dog and needs exercise everyday.

You don't need to spend every minute of every day correcting his behavior, provided that you get him on a good and consistent exercise/training regimen. But that's still going to take some serious time, and might take even more time in the beginning since he's got some habits that need to be changed.

Whether they're interested in reading this thread or not, your dad at the very least needs to take an active interest in training and exercising your dog if it's going to continue living at his house.

Good luck...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tulip said:


> My mom thinks it's irrational to have to spend nearly every minute of every day to correct his behavior....


I can certainly understand that, but that's not what everyone is talking about. For one thing, I don't think it's useful to think of the problem in terms of "correcting" what he's doing wrong, but rather, teaching him how to do things right. If he learns how to behave you won't need to spend very much time at all correcting him for NOT behaving, and I think that's the missing factor in this scenario. I've never spent every minute of every day correcting my dogs' behavior, but I do spend a lot of time working with them from the time they're young puppies, utilizing NILIF, teaching impulse control, and reinforcing the behavior I like and want to encourage, in addition to working on simple obedience commands.

Whether or not he needs more exercise, I can't say - even within the breed dogs vary in their exercise requirements, but he definitely needs more training. Can you get your dad to spring for training classes so you have some in person guidance on how to deal with him? He sounds totally out of control, and he's way too old, too big, and too strong for that to continue. 

This game is great for teaching impulse control:


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> It blows my mind that your mom allowed this dog join the family without doing research on what would be required with this breed.
> Kind of like a novice driver buying a Ferrari and then being upset at the car when things get out of control.
> 
> Also, the last place on earth you would want to take this dog is the dog park. He has no training and no manners. It would be a recipe for disaster.



Before we got him, I researched GSDs and WL GSDs for months, as well as excitedly always telling my parents about the training and exercise I would have to do. I'm not a complete idiot. When we first got him, I walked him every day, trained him every day, and even brought him on vacation with us (where he got a lot of positive socialization with people and other dogs). After several months, thigns just started to get crazy; money issues popped up, school work increased, etc.

The dog park is a great place for him. There's tons of room for him to run around, which is great, and he loves playing with the other dogs and meeting new people. Plus, he's always tired out afterward and is ready to take a nap . 



marshies said:


> Good luck Tulip.
> 
> I know what a challenge it is to raise a puppy on limited funds and no car while you're in school. It was very difficult for me, and I didn't even have any of the family stuff going on, I was just living by myself for university.
> 
> ...


Good ideas . Unfortunately the only empty room I have I am using for my birds, and I definitely don't want Kody in there! Although, we do have a large area upstairs I might be able to take him on a leash.



battleborn said:


> Tulip, bit confused from your reply - exercising daily on weekends not with him - does that mean every day, or just every day on the weekends? He's a big dog and needs exercise everyday.
> 
> You don't need to spend every minute of every day correcting his behavior, provided that you get him on a good and consistent exercise/training regimen. But that's still going to take some serious time, and might take even more time in the beginning since he's got some habits that need to be changed.
> 
> ...


I did mean every day, meaning each Saturday and Sunday.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> I can certainly understand that, but that's not what everyone is talking about. For one thing, I don't think it's useful to think of the problem in terms of "correcting" what he's doing wrong, but rather, teaching him how to do things right. If he learns how to behave you won't need to spend very much time at all correcting him for NOT behaving, and I think that's the missing factor in this scenario. I've never spent every minute of every day correcting my dogs' behavior, but I do spend a lot of time working with them from the time they're young puppies, utilizing NILIF, teaching impulse control, and reinforcing the behavior I like and want to encourage, in addition to working on simple obedience commands.
> 
> Whether or not he needs more exercise, I can't say - even within the breed dogs vary in their exercise requirements, but he definitely needs more training. Can you get your dad to spring for training classes so you have some in person guidance on how to deal with him? He sounds totally out of control, and he's way too old, too big, and too strong for that to continue.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for wording it wrong. I meant it how you said, teaching him how to do things right. Do you mean that I shouldn't do anything when he grabs something? Even if he is exercised enough, I'm sure there will be a few times when he grabs something like a pillow or blanket, or phone charger . I'll try to see if we can get some in person training classes. I'll also take a look at that video .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tulip said:


> I'm sorry for wording it wrong. I meant it how you said, teaching him how to do things right. *Do you mean that I shouldn't do anything when he grabs something?* Even if he is exercised enough, I'm sure there will be a few times when he grabs something like a pillow or blanket, or phone charger.


Not at all. But what I do is train my puppy to bring me things for a reward, and we also play lots of trading games with their toys. There are times when you'll absolutely need to take things away from him, but the stronger foundation you have of him willingly giving stuff up for a reward, the less you'll have to do that. 

Halo, at 4 years old, still likes to steal things off bathroom and kitchen counters, but instead of running away with them she'll bring them to me. She actually brought me a kitchen knife she stole off the counter, yikes! And she created a game where she brings me her bone to hold for her while she chews it. I made a short video awhile ago: 






Because I'm holding onto one end of the bone, I still "possess" it, but she trusts me enough to give it to me because she knows I'll give it right back. I do that with a tug toy too, if she lets go, she gets a treat, and she also gets to tug some more. I trade toys for bones, bones for a ball, a ball for a toy, etc, lots of brief sessions, at least several times a week.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying that .


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I just watched those YouTube videos btw.

The first one is actually how I teach my dogs leave it (taught my Yorkie and my sister's chihuahua) and the second one I'll definitely start working on with Kody as well . Super cute dog btw!!!


----------



## TattooedJadey (Oct 30, 2013)

Tulip said:


> They aren't interested in sitting down and reading through 5 pages of a thread, but I did tell them both about what you guys have said and what needs to be done. My mom thinks it's irrational to have to spend nearly every minute of every day to correct his behavior, and also she doesn't want me to be over at my dad's all the time. Both my parents are a pain and just want me to be with them, when in reality I don't want to be with either of them; I just like the house and my dogs. My dad agrees that he needs to be exercised and trained more, and should be in a Schutzhund class/club, so like I said above, I could probably ask him to give him a walk or take him to the dog park and train him with at least least one of his meals daily on the weekends I'm not with him.


*removed by moderator*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

TattoedJadey, please familiarize yourself with the board rules, which are in a sticky thread at the top of each sub-forum:



> *INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO THIS BOARD: To be a participating member of this board you must follow these simple rules of conduct:
> 
> 1. Be courteous to other members at all times;
> 
> 2. Be respectful of the feelings of others;*


Personal attacks are not allowed. This thread is also nearly a year old.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

any updates on what happened?


----------

